# Subclipse lässt Eclipse-3.2 abstürzen

## ilumine

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit stürzt Eclipse bei mir ab sobald ich mit subclipse ein repository browsen möchte (sofort nach eingabe der repo url). Jetzt ist es in der Zwischenzeit sogar so dass eclipse garnicht mehr startet sondern sofort nach der auswahl des workspaces ins Datennirvana verschwindet...

ich hab in der zwischenzeit von beryl auf compiz-fusion umgestellt und seither verabschiedet sich auch firefox ab und an ohne vorwarnung... da ich lange zeit kein gentoo mehr gebootet hatte kann ich nicht sagen ob es direkt nach installation von compiz-fusion nicht mehr ging oder schon vorher / erst nachher...

bin etwas hilflos... dazu kommt dass ich eclipse im moment wirklich dringend brauche  :Sad: 

hier paar infos die evtl helfen...

paukul@laptux ~ $ uname -a

Linux laptux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 29 03:20:34 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

paukul@laptux ~ $ java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Sun JDK 1.4.2.15 [sun-jdk-1.4]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.12 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.02 [sun-jdk-1.6]

4)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.02 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

(auch schon mit jre / jdk 1.6.x versucht, selbes ergebnis!)

-----------

paukul@laptux ~ $ compiz --version

compiz 0.5.5

-----------

das hier sagt mir der hs_err_pid****.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
> ...

 

irgendwelche ideen? =/

Gruß,

Pascal

----------

